# Calphalon's response to me



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if I believe their "independent research", and they are saying its made with the same thing Teflon is. What do you think?

Christy,

All Calphalon nonstick cookware is coated with PTFE or
polytetrafluroethylene.

There have been a number of articles in recent weeks discussing the
health implications of PFOA and its association with nonstick cookware.
We wanted to take this opportunity to reinforce the fact that
substantial independent testing reveals no PFOA present in nonstick
cookware. So, what is the issue that has caused such a flurry of
press?

PFOA is a chemical used during manufacturing of nonstick coatings,
stain
resistant fabrics, food packaging, electronics, fire proof coatings,
etc. PFOA has been found at very low concentrations in the environment
and in the bloodstream of many people, which has prompted the EPA to
investigate all industries that use chemicals made with PFOA to
determine where the PFOA found in the environment originates. While
the
EPA has consistently stated that there is no reason for consumers to
stop using products containing PFOA, a recent panel labeled PFOA a
"likely carcinogen" based on a very conservative interpretation of
their
data. This statement along with a highly publicized settlement by
DuPont has led to the recent wave of media coverage of PFOA.

Since the DuPont Teflon(r) brand is closely linked to cookware,
cookware
coatings have been automatically, but inappropriately, dragged into
stories about PFOA. But the results of extensive independent testing
lead us to conclude that Calphalon nonstick cookware does not contain
any PFOA. The very high temperatures (i.e., above 700 F) needed to
apply nonstick coatings has been shown to eliminate PFOA from the
cookware. As such, we are confident that consumers are not exposed to
PFOA through the use of Calphalon nonstick cookware.

To reiterate:
1.Independent testing has verified nonstick cookware does not
contain PFOA.
2.Independent testing shows that cooking with pans coated with a
nonstick coating does not release PFOA into food.

3.Independent testing has verified that the high temperatures used
to apply nonstick coatings to cookware eliminates the presence of PFOA
in nonstick cookware.

If you are interested in further details regarding this issue, we
recommend looking at www.cookware.org for additional information.

Sincerely,

Calphalon Consumer Relations


----------



## gothnurse3 (Dec 13, 2006)

I gave my set to goodwill and bought cast iron. You know nobody ever really admits the are wrong until the proof is in the pudding and it is too late. Don't trust 'em.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

*sigh* I have their really expensive set that my parents bought me!


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

I thought that one of the main health and environmental concerns was how it is used _in the manufacturing process_, to which they seem to imply they still use. it's carefully worded to divert from the real issue.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree with gothnurse, I don't trust them. I was a plastic princess until DH came along and really opened my eyes to chemicals and the weirdness of microwaving, etc. Nowadays most of our kitchen is glass, slate, cast iron, ceramic, wood, and steel---it feels safest that way!


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Stainless steel for me...got rid of teflon a few yrs ago.


----------



## mommymarliah (Jun 29, 2004)

tossed all mine and went with cast iron (which I bought at the goodwill, I have 3 pans and paid under $10 for each one







) Also I ditched my stainless cookware for enamel coated cast iron (also found at goodwill)

I <3 goodwill


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

So what is anodized steel? I have some calphalon with that coating. And stainles steel pans. I ditched all the obvious teflon. I have a glass-top range and don't like how cast iron cooks... burns in the middle, doesn't transfer heat to the edges well, and I don't want to break my stovetop either.


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

So is "hard anodized" the same thing as Teflon? I bought it specifically because it wasn't Teflon! Thought I had stopped buying the stuff 11 years ago. A bird breeder told me cooking with it near birds or feeding birds food cooked in it could kill the birds. Canary in a coal mine anyone?


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep, I have the anodized stuff and was hoping it wasnt teflon, but according to them ANY nonstick is teflon.


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

hard anodized aluminum is NOT the same a teflon and I would be wary of the enamel glaze on old cookware of unknown origin (heavy metal concerns).

Quote:

Essentially, anodizing involves immersing aluminum in a bath of sulfuric acid, called an electrolyte, and running a low-voltage electric current through the acid solution. The result of normal anodizing is a thin coating of aluminum oxide (rust) on the surface of the original aluminum sheet. If the acid solution is cooled to the freezing point of water and the amount of electric current increased substantially, however, the process is called hard anodizing.
from: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-hard-anodizing.htm

Quote:

Invented at DuPont's Jackson Laboratory in 1938, Teflon is actually a substance called polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE), which is considered to be the most slippery substance that exists.
from: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-teflon.htm

Quote:

Some older enamel cookware contained the potentially toxic substance cadmium...If you bring in glazed ceramic cookware from abroad, be aware that it may not meet permitted levels for lead and cadmium
from: http://www.eartheasy.com/article_healthy_cookware.htm


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

That last link there is great! Thank you! Although I'm still fuzzy on the Calphalon, I specifically told them I had anodized aluminum and they replied with the above statement saying they use the chemical like Teflon.


----------



## gentlemango (Jun 17, 2006)

There are two different kinds of hard anodized calphalon pots. One line is non stick. The other is def. not non stick, it's matte not shiny and you have to oil it up like cast iron or everything sticks like crazy. No teflon like material in that type.


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

Okay, this is all starting to make sense! I definately have the "oil like crazy or everything sticks like crazy" version of hard anodized pan. Glad I don't have to ditch it because it was expensive and we use it all the time. Thanks!


----------

